# KoF Anthro Artbook - Open for Applications!



## Pixlett (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys! 
( I am not really sure if this one goes here.. but it seemed like it did! ) 
So, me and my friend Mangostaa over at DA are starting a new project called
Kingdom Of Fur, and we are looking for artists! We are currently under the application process. 
You can check it out here ;

http://kingdomoffur.deviantart.com/
and
http://prismaneko.tumblr.com/

I really hope you can join us! 
Applications close OCTOBER 11TH 2014. 
Thanks! 
​


----------



## Zenia (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you paying artists or profiting off of this artbook? Is it going to be a physical item?


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Aug 13, 2014)

Zenia said:


> Are you paying artists or profiting off of this artbook? Is it going to be a physical item?



From their dA page,


> How much will this one be?
> â˜… 20 usd + 15 usd of shipping for a 50+ page book of 8.5 x 11 inches.
> â˜… US Letter size.
> â˜… All full color.
> ...



Not really enough in my opinion for what they are looking for, nor does it say who they are publishing these through. Didn't see where the cash for the books was going either, if royalties are being split or they are buying rights. If they are buying rights, then yes the asking price per illustration is way too low.


----------



## Pixlett (Aug 13, 2014)

We don't like calling it a payment. 
But, they are each receiving 50usd per illustration. So its a total of 250 usd per artist. 
Anyways, this is an artbook made for fun. Not for profit.
We are just inviting artists to join. c: 
For fun!


----------



## Pixlett (Aug 13, 2014)

Publish? 
We are not publishing haha. We are just printing once and we are doing the whole printing. 
People will pay for the book via kickstarter. c: 
This is a made for fun book. Not a serious, going to library artbook.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2014)

Pixlett said:


> *We don't like calling it a payment. *
> But, they are each receiving 50usd per illustration. So its a total of 250 usd per artist.
> Anyways, this is an artbook made for fun. Not for profit.
> We are just inviting artists to join. c:
> For fun!



Do not be ambiguous. If it is payment, call it payment. You want to catch flies, so use toffee.


----------



## Pixlett (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. Gee.
OK.


----------



## Blekarotva (Aug 14, 2014)

are you by any chance Pixlett on deviantart too?


----------



## Pixlett (Aug 15, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> are you by any chance Pixlett on deviantart too?



Hahaha. No. I am Prismaneko. 
I was reading my paypal info and found out that Pixlett had made a chargeback on me as well. 
So I wanted to name this forum acount Pixelli, like my FA username and I mistakenly typed Pixlett. LOL
Its stupid. haha. 
But yeah. 
Pixlett fraud affected me as well. :c


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2014)

At first I thought it was a book for King of Fighters. Now I'm not as interested lol...


----------

